# [RISOLTO] kdm bloccato dopo aggiornamento

## johnnystuff

Forse l'inizio dei casini è stato quando ho installato lo stramaledetto wine. Ne avevo bisogno per provare un gioco che mi obbligava a usare wincozz, ma non sono riuscito a farlo girare neanche su wine e mi han suggerito di usare gli ati-driver proprietari (io avevo radeon e radeonhd in make.conf), quindi ho modificato il make.conf con "fglrx" e modificato la voce nel menuconfig del kernel che veniva indicata dallo stesso "emerge ati-drivers" (non ricordo quale ora, ma era una voce nelle "kernel library"), per il resto ho lasciato tutto com'era, quindi drm e driver radeon tutti built-in. Ah, ho anche fatto un eselect opengl set ati. Dopo tutto ciò ho dato un bel emerge -vuDN world, emerge --depclean e revdep-rebuild. A questo punto, nella mia totale ignoranza, pensavo che gli ati-driver fossero "up&running", ma forse non era così....... 

cmq tutto liscio per qualche giorno/settimana. Poi un bel giorno aggiornando il world mi tira giù anche kde e questo mi sa che è stato il colpo di grazia. una 20-ina di conf da aggiornare (rigorosamente in modalità -5 ^^), riavvio e....... kdm in coma!! Mi appare la schermata di login con il cursore lampeggiante nella casella dell'user ma è come se tastiera e mouse non fossero stati riconosciuti. Non posso fare niente, neanche ctrl+alt+f2/3/4/... o ctrl+alt+backspace, eppure da qual che ho visto in fase di boot, sia mouse che tastiera vengono regolarmente attivati. 

Ora l'unica è bootare da livecd ma non so bene che fare, anche perchè non ho capito neanche tanto bene dove è partito il casino. Non credo sia una cosa complicata, ma io sò gnubbo   :Laughing: 

Quello che penso potrebbe servire (e che non so come fare) è:

1) cambiare runlevel di boot e avere la console in modo da genereare qualche errore e capirci qualcosa

2) capire dove ho sbagliato nel passare dai driver radeon a fglrx

3) dimenticare gli fglrx e tornare ai radeon

4) scoprire che il problema non sono gli ati-drivers ma qualche altra cosa fuffosa e fixare il tutto così com'è

vabbè nel dubbio ho recuperato il .xsession-errors, vi passo le ultime righe, si sa mai che sia utile:

 *Quote:*   

> kbuildsycoca4(18706) KBuildServiceFactory::createEntry: Invalid Service :  "ServiceMenus/p7zip_extract_subdir.desktop" 
> 
> kbuildsycoca4(18706) VFolderMenu::loadDoc: Parse error in  "/home/...../.config/menus/applications-merged/xdg-desktop-menu-dummy.menu" , line  1 , col  1 :  "unexpected end of file" 
> 
> kbuildsycoca4(18706) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry text/html in "/home/...../.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon). 
> ...

 Last edited by johnnystuff on Sun Jul 17, 2011 11:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> Poi un bel giorno aggiornando il world mi tira giù anche kde

 

tutto di sua sponte, ovviamente   :Rolling Eyes: 

hai un errore di kdecore piuttosto strano.

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> kbuildsycoca4(18706) VFolderMenu::loadDoc: Parse error in "/home/...../.config/menus/applications-merged/xdg-desktop-menu-dummy.menu" , line 1 , col 1 : "unexpected end of file"
> ...

 

non capisco bene quale sia il path della home del tuo utente.

prova a fare login con un utente di test per vedere se il problema si ripete.

----------

## johnnystuff

no volevo dire che finchè non c'è stato da aggiornare kde non si è verificato nessun problema, poi un paio di settimane fa è apparso kde 4.6 in portage e aggiornandolo ecco che è saltato fuori il problema. Per questo non so se sia dovuto agli ati-driver o a qualche config di kdm/xdm/qualcosaltro che ho aggiornato automaticamente dando etc-update col -5.

Per la cartella home, i puntini li ho messi io per restare nell'anonimato ^^

----------

## cloc3

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per la cartella home, i puntini li ho messi io per restare nell'anonimato ^^

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

ma lo chiami il tuo utente personale, rubyESilvio  :Laughing:  ?

a questo punto, prova a lanciare gnome e vedi se ti riesce ad isolare il colpevole.

occhio e croce c'è qualcosa di anomalo nell'installazione di kde, ma la tua esposizione mette un po' tutti contro tutti e aiuta poco a trovare il guasto.

----------

## johnnystuff

di sti tempi, con gli agenti infiltrati della gestapo che girano per internet e i khmer rossi che mangiano i niubbi come me non si può mai sapere, meglio non rischiare   :Shocked: 

gnome non ce l'ho, una volta avevo fluxbox ma l'ho disinstallato, in pratica ho solo kde. A proposito, avevo installato anche openbox e provato a configurarlo "su kde" ma anche lui è stato eliminato. Il problema principale è che kdm parte alla fine del processo di boot (è il suo compito direi) e quindi non posso provare a lanciare neanche uno startx o a modificare il wm. Al limite potrei eliminare kdm ma secondo me il problema è a monte, tipo dbus (che è in default) o semplici config di kdm o init chessò. 

se mi dici che log guardare o altro che si possa fare da livecd sarebbe già d'aiuto per iniziare a capirci qualcosa

----------

## djinnZ

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> khmer

 continuo a pensare che l'applicazione dei metodi Sal Sar a tutti i cosiddetti "politici" (in senso molto lato e partendo dal basso, quindi a partire da portaborse, lecchini, sindacalisti, giornalisti etc.) risolverebbe non pochi problemi: ambientali, economici e spirituali (saremmo molto più di buonumore). Ma dobbiamo accontentarci.

Se non è un banale problema di driver xorg mi puzza di vecchio maledetto errore di libreria alla sostituzione dei driver open con i proprietari senza aver prima dato eselect opegl set xorg-x11.

Prova a vedere se non ti è rimasto qualche link simbolico balordo in giro (qlist pacchetto) e ricompila i driver (questo è certo, i driver di x11, ovviamente) e non ricordo quale altro pacchetto di libreria.

Bada che se kdm invece parte ma ti si blocca tutto dopo il login non è colpa di kdm ma del noto problema di conversione delle configurazioni da kde 4.4 a 4.6. L'unica è ripartire da zero, (o se non sei avvezzo ad altri trastulli potresti copiare cartella .kde e/o .kdevattelappesca da qualche altra parte, riavviare, ricreare la conf e provare a sovrapporre un file alla volta).

----------

## matthew_s

Io personalmente ho avuto lo stesso problema e l'ho risolto oggi.

Il mio sistema funzionava bene fino a quando non si avviava kdm , che bloccava la tastiera. 

Visto che potevo usare il mouse sono andato su accesso alla console da li funzionava tutto.

Quindi controllare il log dello X.Org (var/log/Xorg.log) e li mi riportava degli errori riferiti alla versione dell'evdev, io non ho aggiornato per molto tempo e quindi al momento dell'installazione del nuovo xorg-server si sono causati problemi di incompatibilità.

Reinstallando prima tutti i driver e poi di nuovo lo xorg-server ho risolto.

Io ho installato , i driver evdev, ati-drivers , e infine mesa e xorg-server.

Se non ti dovesse funzionare nemmeno il mouse premi la i.... al boot ti farà scegliere i servizi da attivare e naturalmente non attivare kdm

----------

## johnnystuff

in 8 anni di onorato servizio non mi era mai successo di dover "formattare" la partizione di gentoo. Nonostante spesso abbia dovuto fare degli aggiornamenti pesanti (tipo ogni 2-3 mesi) e avendo avuto a volte dei blocchi o altro, ero sempre riuscito a cavarmela. Questa volta pensavo di averla fatta grossa, visto che in effetti non avevo dato dato "eselect opengl set ati" prima di installare i driver ati nè ero tornato ad xorg-x11 prima di provare a tornare a quelli open.

In ogni caso, sempre grazie ale vostre preziose dritte, neanche stavolta dovrò ripartire da zero. La dritta vincente è stata quella di riemergere i driver evdev + xorg-server, dopo aver riportato tutto ai driver open nel corretto ordine. Grazie djinnz e matthew_s, l'onore della mia gentoo è ancora una volta salvo   :Laughing: 

Ci risentiamo tra un po' perchè a breve cambio vita e passo a nvidia e allora penso che ne vedrò delle belle (ma forse anche no)  :Wink: 

----------

